# Favourite Usernames on The Bell Tree?



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Has anyone just looked around the forums and said "Wow, such a good username"? 'Cause I have. 

I love these usernames:

*Mogyay*, it's such a cute nickname + word, I say yay a lot of the time like an idiot.

*Silly Goose*, Easily the most beautiful username ever.

*Uttumori*, I love it but I loved *Teabagel*..Why u do that? Just kidding I know the Mori obsession is strong with this one. 

*Stalfos* is a fabulous username, it reminds me of Norse mythology for unknown reasons...

*AquaStrudel* is cool 'cause it's aqua + whirlpool, unique and rolls of the tongue well. c:

*Oblivia* suits how menacing Oblivia is..just kidding she's the total opposite!

*Bowie*, Elegant and reminds me of David Bowie, an amazing artist.

There are so much more but these were at the top of my head.

Any favourites for you people?

I hope someone changes their username to "PickleJuice" it would be iconic.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2017)

DarkDesertFox and Ghost Soda have my two favorite usernames. I love foxes and soda if it wasn't obvious.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 1, 2017)

The username *Pyoopi* always makes me giggle lol ^^


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2017)

I also really like toadsworthy. That one always makes me smile.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I also really like toadsworthy. That one always makes me smile.



Yes Toadsworthy and his little toads are great.

I love your username too!


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2017)

carfax and dixx


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2017)

piichinu said:


> carfax and dixx



Yea these two probably


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheila just kidding.

*Aria Nook Violet* Not only because she's a great friend but heck creative username!

*dizzy bone* different one for sure and i like the sound of it

ITookYourWaffles, Psydye, SockHead.. probs many more but those i can think of now


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 1, 2017)

I like Chibi.Hoshi's, Uttumori's, Sholee's, pandapples, there's a lot of creative ones on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

But yeah in general those who doesn't sound overly weeb imo.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> I like Chibi.Hoshi's, Uttumori's, Sholee's, pandapples, there's a lot of creative ones on here.



I love your username and Pandapples too, so many good ones.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh, and yeah Javocado (even if that's also an adult site lol)

Caius; sounds real cool for some reason.

badcrumbs too, idk makes me smile c:


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 1, 2017)

I like my username, which I guess is why I chose it LMAO

Honestly, no other usernames are standing out at me rn, but maybe I'll edit this later if I can think of anything


----------



## Franny (Jun 1, 2017)

i love Tensu. it's so much fun to say
whenever i see it i say "tensooooooo" really quietly. it's so fun


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Spy said:


> i love Tensu. it's so much fun to say
> whenever i see it i say "tensooooooo" really quietly. it's so fun



Lol, tenso is a shopping service...


----------



## Franny (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol, tenso is a shopping service...



yeah! ive seen it around before


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Oh, and yeah Javocado (even if that's also an adult site lol)
> 
> Caius; sounds real cool for some reason.
> 
> badcrumbs too, idk makes me smile c:



Yes Jav is pretty good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spy said:


> i love Tensu. it's so much fun to say
> whenever i see it i say "tensooooooo" really quietly. it's so fun



Another good one, too intensu for you.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know, there are way too many I like on here.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2017)

I found Apple2013 hilarious for reasons!


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

Here are some I like. 

Sholee
Chicha
Javocado
cocainecowboy
AppleBitterCrumble
Uttumori/Teabagel
Zendel
ramen.jpg
SockHead


There are more, these are my favorites though.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jun 1, 2017)

Anything with puns honestly.... hence why I love mine, thought about changing it at once, but then I don't think anyone would recognize me lol


I'm glad it makes you smile


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

*xSuperMario64x* is a pretty gr8 username tbh 

And the username *Stalfos* reminds me of the enemy from Zelda with the same name which is pretty cool.

Also I have to point this out but the username *Ash Q Scrumfleton* is just too good in so many ways xDDDD


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 1, 2017)

I really like the username pups. I don't really know what happened with him.


----------



## Miii (Jun 1, 2017)

Bowie, KaydeeKrunk, lostineverfreeforest and Watchingthetreetops are my favorites (besides mine, of course).


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

*Sanrio* reminds me of the company Sanrio, which all adorable things came from, so I automatically associate their username with cuteness.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also *Bowie, Stalfos, Teabagel*. Not sure where teabagel went, but I'm never really in the basement anymore anyway.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Miii said:


> Bowie, KaydeeKrunk, lostineverfreeforest and Watchingthetreetops are my favorites (besides mine, of course).



YAS KaydeeKrunk is a great one too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

ya kaydeekrunk of course she's my turt mate.

*rips in corner*


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *Sanrio* reminds me of the company Sanrio, which all adorable things came from, so I automatically associate their username with cuteness.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also *Bowie, Stalfos, Teabagel*. Not sure where teabagel went, but I'm never really in the basement anymore anyway.



Tea changed her username to Uttumori. =/

She is a plant mom now.


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 1, 2017)

Bowie reminds me of David Bowie who reminds me of Elsa Mars bc she sang Heroes and Life on Mars so I always giggle whenever I read the username


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah Bowie is great but everyone knows I like (the singer) already so. Well they are a nice user too


----------



## Franny (Jun 1, 2017)

Bowie is nice too  I got into David Bowie a bit too late unfortunately but definitely a fun name to say. Also Bowie is a fun person


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 1, 2017)

Oldcatlady


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

oh yea and pumpkins


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2017)

I think this is less about who has a cool name and more about who's popular XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> I think this is less about who has a cool name and more about who's popular XD



I agree. This may or may not end badly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2017)

Jared:3 - I don't know why, but the name Jared really makes me laugh. It's probably from the way I say it in real life.

Geekaloompa/Huvaluta - Geekaloompa has a really pleasant ring to it, and it reminds me of the Oompa Loompas. Huvaluta just made me associate hoovers (vaccuum cleaners) with mermaids, and I treasure it for that. 

A Funny Username - Ha. (Sounds like it goes a mile over the character limit)

Disband - I've always liked one-word usernames, and Disband is a nice, simple-sounding name.


----------



## Cress (Jun 1, 2017)

*Flopalopagus* (I think I spelled that right) will forever be the greatest name to grace the Internet ever.

But then he had to shorten it to Flop and I haven't seen him around much since.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 1, 2017)

awwwwww you're such a cutie, thank you hehehe

i love idfldsndt!!!!!!


----------



## tumut (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmm not sure but my least favorite is Zendel


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 1, 2017)

I really like the name Moonfish, too.  I just think it's so quirky.


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm curious about all the usernames we don't see that may be pretty great as well.
Of course, I can't really name any that haven't been mentioned thus far...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 1, 2017)

mine is my fav  lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 1, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> mine is my fav  lol



I like yours a lot too


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2017)

Mines pretty good.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 1, 2017)

piichinu , tensu and bowie i guess


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 1, 2017)

I think I saw "Dork" once, I like that one.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 1, 2017)

batter.butter.bitter. So unique and lovable


----------



## Soraru (Jun 1, 2017)

forestyne is a nice one, i like unique usernames. 
and also super cutes ones like piichinu

and Mr. Cat. lol don't change that profile pic. it matches too well.


----------



## vel (Jun 1, 2017)

i like idfldnsndt bc i still think it's genius and also mine is my favorite it's my user for everything


----------



## Trundle (Jun 1, 2017)

SockHead. There are so many fun ways you can change that name around.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Mine was Dorkenstein, but that was a troll name Oblivia casted on one of our admins.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 1, 2017)

I always though MrGameAndScotch was a pretty clever name...

(also, Tensu has been hosting a giveaway for ideas for changing their username, mebbe you guys should convince them to keep it lol...)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2017)

Mogyay is always fun to say aloud, I agree with ya there. Isdnfl (billy) is fun because I always picture someone sneeze typing and accidentally pressing enter. Paniicstation reminded me of Playstation but then that user left or somethin


----------



## vel (Jun 1, 2017)

Tom said:


> Mogyay is always fun to say aloud, I agree with ya there. Isdnfl (billy) is fun because I always picture someone sneeze typing and accidentally pressing enter. Paniicstation reminded me of Playstation but then that user left or somethin



you put the i in the wrong place, try again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Mine is probably the most non-creative one ever unless you know the origins behind. But yeah I like it and I want to change my legal/real name to it someday imo.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 2, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> I like yours a lot too



i love yours haha


----------



## hamster (Jun 2, 2017)

badgrl2


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2017)

i rly dont think usernames are good.., like either theyre Bad or they're ok lmao. dont think it'd b very nice to write which specific usernames i think are bad but hhhh generally RaNd0M xD usernames, weeb-y usernames, usernames w a thousand numbers, "deep" usernames and usernames w _ in them look kinda ugly imo.
i like usernames that sound like a word or something that could be a word, especially if it doesnt really have any real meaning. names as usernames are good unless the name is Ugly like idk Barry or w/e, it's such an ugly name lmao


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I really like the name Moonfish, too.  I just think it's so quirky.



Yes it's great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> awwwwww you're such a cutie, thank you hehehe
> 
> i love idfldsndt!!!!!!



No problem. c:

Idfldsndt is iconic, I love that song.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherub said:


> badgrl2



OMG I LOVE YOURS!

It sounds like Cherubi which is adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> mine is my fav  lol



Yours is great too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 2, 2017)

idfldnsndt is my fave forever! I always sing it and also Billy is the most prefect chili ever so double win<3
Also Bowie because no only David Bowie but my snake is also Bowie so it's a double whammy, also Bowie(the user) is just a treasure in and of himself.


----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

tumut said:


> Hmm not sure but my least favorite is Zendel



I love you too sweaty.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 2, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> SockHead. There are so many fun ways you can change that name around.



Okay, yes! This was always my favorite one as well. Totally forgot about that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soraru said:


> forestyne is a nice one, i like unique usernames.
> and also super cutes ones like piichinu
> 
> and Mr. Cat. lol don't change that profile pic. it matches too well.



Okay, cool. That's what I was going for XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

ya, mogyay i guess is real cute <3

could probably mention half of the active userbase for cool name but ya  as long as you don't have a name like chibikawaii_chan32 i'm good lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm fond of Toadsworthy, Teabagel, (sorry uttomori ) Brookie, Zendel, and of course mine.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ya, mogyay i guess is real cute <3
> 
> could probably mention half of the active userbase for cool name but ya  as long as you don't have a name like chibikawaii_chan32 i'm good lol



if i give you all of my tbt will you change your name to chibikawaii_chan32


----------



## boujee (Jun 2, 2017)

tumut cause it?s uwu but with middle fingers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> if i give you all of my tbt will you change your name to chibikawaii_chan32



pfft no. like yours too bb


----------



## cIementine (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheila said:


> pfft no. like yours too bb



:/
thank u tho, love yours too !! xoxo


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 2, 2017)

i really wanna change my name haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i have a long way for that
zendel is nice and so is pumpkins


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 2, 2017)

I just saw another one I forgot about... Fleshy!


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

cardboardcanary is the best new name in town!


----------



## Damniel (Jun 2, 2017)

I pretty much like any username that's just the person's name. It's pretty simple and straight forward, but also stands out from the others since it's so casual

I wanted to be just Daniel, but that name was taken- so I settled for this


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

I think *GreatUsername* is a great username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think *GreatUsername* is a great username.



Haha yeah, I agree. Thought it was an obvious elephant in the room though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Damniel said:


> I pretty much like any username that's just the person's name. It's pretty simple and straight forward, but also stands out from the others since it's so casual
> 
> I wanted to be just Daniel, but that name was taken- so I settled for this



Yeah even though it's not their real name I like those simple and clean ones. (No Sheila is not my real name.. yet I hope I can change in the future though).


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

i'd say mine isn't. mine is just *ok*


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 3, 2017)

Mine are pups, Bones, skotch, and Captain Crazy Chicken.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2017)

sackhead the GOAT


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 3, 2017)

I always used to like the username Teabagel, but since it was changed, it will be missed


----------



## N a t (Jun 3, 2017)

Teabagel was definitely a fave of mine. I also liked Snoozit, and bloobloop. Chicha too... i like more, but too lazy to type them in...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I realized earlier today I also really like the username *Bcat*... Idk why it's just rly funny for some reason ^o^


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 4, 2017)

There used to be a user here when I first joined called RoosterInURbutt and he was an overall funny guy when I joined. I don't know where he has been though. A few others I liked are Javocado, MrKisstoefur, BellBringerGreen (Now BellGreen), Chibi.Hoshi, MozzarellaSticks, and Prof Gallows.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2017)

Bahamut - FF reference. <3 

Caius - I love Caius Ballad. When she changed her name I immediately messaged her raving over it. Amusingly enough I've use the username Ballad in some places over the past few years, named for the same character . 

Laudine - I cannot read this without adding a 'Goldeen voice' to it. It sounds so cute in my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Oh yeah that Captain Crazy Chicken, always entertaining too 

Also ya, I approve of MozzarellaSticks bc I can actually eat that cheese without my tum turning for the bad.

I don't know if they are around either, but Yookey or whatever their username was


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

any username that isnt nerdy??? i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

carp said:


> any username that isnt nerdy??? i guess



why do i always read yours as crap.. my eyes sometimes. smh you're nice.

i don't mind nerdy ones i guess unless they are way too "weeaboo" in their area.


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> why do i always read yours as crap.. my eyes sometimes. smh you're nice.
> 
> i don't mind nerdy ones i guess unless they are way too "weeaboo" in their area.



my sneaky username plays wonders on the eyes c;

by nerdy i meant like Xx_Xx_sUP3RMARIOFAN837_xX_xX kinda vibe


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

carp said:


> my sneaky username plays wonders on the eyes c;
> 
> by nerdy i meant like Xx_Xx_sUP3RMARIOFAN837_xX_xX kinda vibe



oh yeah those xx_edgyweebkeebname123_xx *shudder*

haha yeah mine apparently did last last night too xD


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> why do i always read yours as crap.. my eyes sometimes. smh you're nice.
> 
> i don't mind nerdy ones i guess unless they are way too "weeaboo" in their area.



You're not the only one who always sees carp as crap, lol. (No offense at all to carp, you have a nice, memorable name)


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 7, 2017)

Sheila said:


> oh yeah those xx_edgyweebkeebname123_xx *shudder*
> 
> haha yeah mine apparently did last last night too xD



Back when I was new to social media and gaming sites, that was pretty big.
My usernames always went like xXWOLFXx.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2017)

Man, I kinda regret changing my name now ;{ (Inb4 i change my name again sometime in December)
*Sanrio*
*Carp* (its so simple)
*dizzy bone*
*sheila* (it reminds me of a character from terraformars with the same name)
*zendel* (It brings back memories of a song i heard a long time ago, but i cant remember its name rip)
*petey piranha*
*Bones* (because he's my absolute favorite ac villager, its hard to imagine my town without him)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2017)

My all time favorites:

Aesthetic
Hipster
Dope
Dark
WonderK
Trakker
Any names that are also people's first names


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2017)

xii it just really speaks out to me

but fr i love anyone's username that is just their name
also pumpkins
gyro
eun
vel 

i love simple usernames im sorry


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

xii said:


> xii it just really speaks out to me
> 
> but fr i love anyone's username that is just their name
> also pumpkins
> ...



My username is pretty simple too.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 11, 2017)

I like yukimura.


----------



## kelpy (Jun 11, 2017)

the more simple short and sweet usernames always look nice. i barely remember why i made my username lythelys but its weird and i dont like it anymore lol
my favs are mogyay (cause it sounds like a starbucks coffee heheh) vel (just cause its really short and just nice sounding/looking)
and carp cause uh.... fish


----------



## Kazelle (Jun 11, 2017)

i rly like the users keris and kaiyo (my 2 friends :O)
some honorable mentions: moonliet and kiwikenobi XD


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

Silly Goose is my fav hands down


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Teabagel was pretty cool.


----------

